# chissà vs chi sa



## coppergirl

Ciao a tutti

"Chissà" si scrive sempre così in italiano e non si scrive mai come "chi sa" nel senso di "Who knows?"

Voglio dire, al inizio di una frase, si scrive sempre "Chissà se . . . "?   

`E vero?   Che ne pensate?

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

You're confusing two different words here: _Chissà _never means and can't be spelt _chi sa_.
It'd be like saying that we*a*ther and w*h*ether could have the same meaning just because, after all, it's just an H instead of an A.


----------



## coppergirl

Ciao Paul

So if you had to say "Who knows if she'll buy that house?" then you would use "Chissà se lei comprarà questa casa"  (comprarà  oppure compri?) and not "Chi sa se . . . "???

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## federicoft

Chi sa se comprerà questa casa? - Anybody knows if she'll buy that house?

Chissà se comprerà questa casa - I wonder if she'll buy that house


----------



## coppergirl

Ciao federicoft . . 

In inglese, la traduzione giusta sarebbere invece "Who knows if she'll buy that house?" e questa `e la ragione per cui mi sono persa . . . 

Mi sembra che prima in Italia, "chissà" avrebbere dovuto significare "chi sa", ma ora sono confusa del significato esatto e come usarlo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Chissà: exclamation, interjection = I wonder if, who knows.

Chi sa (followed by the rest of an interrogative sentence) = Who knows.... ?


----------



## Skin

coppergirl said:


> Ciao federicoft . .
> 
> In inglese, la traduzione giusta sarebbere invece "Who knows if she'll buy that house?" e questa `e la ragione per cui mi sono persa . . .
> 
> Mi sembra che prima in Italia, "chissà" avrebbere dovuto significare "chi sa", ma ora sono confusa del significato esatto e come usarlo.


 

Coppergirl, 
effettivamente chissà è la grafia unita della frase interrogativa "Chi sa?", ma è ora usata come avverbio per esprimere un dubbio: "chissà se ci rivedremo ancora", che significa "forse ci rivedremo ancora". 
Invece "chi sa" si usa quando si vuole sapere "chi è la persona che sa": "Chi sa chi ha vinto la gara?", cioè "Chi è di voi la persona che sa chi ha vinto la gara?"
In inglese penso che diresti in entrambi i casi "Who knows?"
Ciao


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Skin said:


> Coppergirl,
> effettivamente chissà è la grafia unita della frase interrogativa "Chi sa?"


Solo se fai un errore di ortografia e ci piazzi una S sola però , e allora torniamo alla questione di partenza: 
Though = Thought = through perchè tanto c'è solo una lettera di differenza..


----------



## rainbowizard

Hi,
your question concerns with the etymology of several Italian words...
Often you'll find that the earliest known use of several Italian words (mainly adverbs) was of two or more words that today are merged in one.
So the origin of "Chissà" is really "Chi sa".
Other examples could be...
"piuttosto" from "più tosto"
"davvero" from "da(l) vero"
"semmai" from "se mai"
"frattanto" from "fra tanto"
"tuttalpiù" from "tutto al più"
...


----------



## baldpate

Skin said:


> Coppergirl,
> effettivamente chissà è la grafia unita della frase interrogativa "Chi sa?", ma è ora usata come avverbio per esprimere un dubbio: "chissà se ci rivedremo ancora", che significa "forse ci rivedremo ancora".
> Invece "chi sa" si usa quando si vuole sapere "chi è la persona che sa": "Chi sa chi ha vinto la gara?", cioè "Chi è di voi la persona che sa chi ha vinto la gara?"
> In inglese penso che diresti in entrambi i casi "Who knows?"
> Ciao


Exactly , Skin. 

In English we can begin the same sentence with "Who knows ...?" and continue with exactly the same words, but mean two entirely different things.  
Imagine I am at a meeting and Fred (an unreliable type)  was invited but hasn't yet arrived, and is long overdue:
"Who knows if Fred is coming?"
This can be either a rhetorical question, expressing of extreme exasperation with Fred's behaviour (said with great sentence stress on "knows"), or a simple question (probably said which the stress on "Who", meaning simply "Is there anyone who knows whether or not Fred is coming").


----------



## coppergirl

Grazie a tutti

So, in other words, if I mean a rhetorical "Who knows?" or maybe a "perhaps" then I use "chissà", but if I mean literally "Who knows?" then it's "chi sa".

L'ho capito giusto?


----------



## rainbowizard

coppergirl said:


> Grazie a tutti
> 
> So, in other words, if I mean a rhetorical "Who knows?" or maybe a "perhaps" then I use "chissà" and if I mean literally "Who knows?" then it's "chi sa".
> 
> L'ho capito giusto?


 
esatto, brava!


----------



## Skin

Paulfromitaly said:


> Solo se fai un'errore di ortografia e ci piazzi una S sola però , e allora torniamo alla questione di partenza:
> Though = Thought = through perchè tanto c'è solo una lettera di differenza..


Scusa Paolo, ma un errore di ortografia l'hai fatto tu con quell'apostrofo! No offence intended!


----------



## coppergirl

Thanks mega to all of you!!  This helps a lot!  The problem I had was, the first time I saw "Chissa" it was in a sentence in which it could have been either rhetorical or else literal for "who knows".  

You've all helped to clarify it a lot!  Thanks very much!!!!


----------



## Necsus

Skin said:


> Coppergirl,
> effettivamente chissà è la grafia unita della frase interrogativa "Chi sa?"


Massì!  E' la forma univerbata (per la doppia esse, thread sul raddoppiamento sintattico). Io francamente non vedo enormi differenze d'uso tra le due forme, anche perché, com'è ovvio, nella lingua parlata coincidono perfettamente.


----------



## coppergirl

Necsus said:


> Massì!  E' la forma univerbata (per la doppia esse, thread sul raddoppiamento sintattico). Io francamente non vedo enormi differenze d'uso tra le due forme, anche perché, com'è ovvio, nella lingua parlata coincidono perfettamente.


 
And this is exactly why I was wondering when to use which!   They do tend to often coincide in contextual use too.  

What I'm really wondering is when and how to use "Chissà" just to mean "Forse" etc.  In other words, I have not seen many examples of when and how to use it when it doesn't also mean "chi sa".  I have seen it in the dictionary under "perhaps" but if anyone could provide some typical Italian examples of this in a few sentences, I'd be very grateful!


----------



## giovannino

Although the origin of "chissà" is as a "forma univerbata" of "chi sa", as Necsus rightly points out, there is no doubt in my mind that in time "chissà" has acquired a sense of its own and is not interchangeable with "chi sa" (which only has the literal meaning of "is there anyone among you who knows...?").
Here's how Devoto Oli describes the use of "chissà":



> ...usata come avverbio per esprimere dubbio o incertezza (_chissà se faremo in tempo; chissà che non riesca a convincerlo _[note the lack of a question mark, which would be mandatory with "chi sa"] ) oppure riserbo, con significato affine a _può darsi _(_Ci rivedremo ancora? Chissa!_); valore indeterminato assume in espressioni come _chissà ma, chissà dove._


 
Here are two examples highlighting the undeniable difference:

_Chissà dove mamma avrà messo i miei calzini!_
_I wonder where (the heck) Mum (may have) put my socks!_

This isn't a real question. I could utter it while on my own in the house.

_Chi (implicit: di voi) sa dove abita il dottor Rossi?_

This is a real question. An audience is required and a reply expected.

PS In the areas of Italy where "raddoppiamento sintattico" isn't used the two forms even _sound_ different.


----------



## coppergirl

Thanks, giovannino . . this helps a lot too.  As I said, I was unfortunate inasmuch as the first time I saw it, it was "Chissà se mi sposerà?" from the book I am reading "Ti ho sposato per allegria". 

In English this would automatically translate in our heads as "Who knows if he'll marry me?"  It was the "Who knows whether . . " that caused some of the confusion, because in English, we don't have a "WHOKNOWS" written together like this, so in Italian, if I had to write this, I would have originally written it as "Chi sa se mi sposerà?", meaning our idiom of "Who knows whether . . . "

The way we get around this in English, is we put the emphasis differently in speaking.  

If we mean "Who knows whether. . " in a rhetorical sense, we say "Who KNOWS whether he'll marry me or not . . " with more emphasis on the KNOWS.   If we mean "Who knows where the doctor lives?"  we either don't stress either word, or there is slightly more emphasis on "WHO".

This is why it is great to have a few actual Italians out there to clarify this one!  Thanks again!

Can I say "Chissà se farà un bel tempo oggi"???   Can I use it like that?  Meaning, basically, the weather's been so awful lately, who knows what the heck it will do today?

Would that work?

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## giovannino

I would omit "un": "Chissà se farà bel tempo oggi?".

You made an interesting point: in English you use different intonation and stress patterns to differentiate between "Who knows...?" meaning "I wonder" and "Who nows...?" used as a real question.

Anyway even the difference between "chi sa...?" and "chissa...?" would be conveyed through intonation.

You asked a very interesting question Just when I thought every possible nuance had already been covered in the myriad threads in this forum...


----------



## coppergirl

Well, wait til I start a thread on Necsus' "massì"  

Just kidding. . . I don't think you guys could take another thread like this today 

Thanks for the help though. Chissà se farà bel tempo oggi . . I'll omit the un. 

(PS for the others out there, you might want to edit the "Who nows" and change it to a "knows" just in case anyone reading thinks it's a new English word.   Or in case I start a thread on it!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

giovannino said:


> Anyway even the difference between "chi sa...?" and "chissa...?" would be conveyed through intonation.


Let me add something to this: since _chi sa_ and _chissa_ DON'T HAVE the same spelling (although someone seems to forget it ) they are not pronounced in the same way either.
Of course the intonation helps to tell them apart, but prevented that they are pronounced correctly, it doesn't make a big difference.


----------



## coppergirl

OK . . . so . . . for us non-madrelingua out here . . . just exactly HOW do you say "Chissà" and how do you say "Chi sa" when you are using them???

I mean, put bold colours or something on where the emphasis goes in a typical Italian sentence.  

Chissà se farà bel tempo oggi.  

Chi sa dove abita il dottore.

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Tristano

Paulfromitaly said:


> Let me add something to this: since _chi sa_ and _chissa_ DON'T HAVE the same spelling (although someone seems to forget it ) they are not pronounced in the same way either.
> Of course the intonation helps to tell them apart, but prevented that they are pronounced correctly, it doesn't make a big difference.



Doesn't "chi" normally cause syntactic redoubling in standard Italian, so that even "chi sa" is actually pronounced "chissà" ?

"Chissà" is derived from "chi + (gemination) + sa" 
The two expressions are also semantically related.  

http://www.locuta.com/raddoppia.html

Tristano


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tristano said:


> Doesn't "chi" normally cause syntactic redoubling in standard Italian, so that even "chi sa" is actually pronounced "chissà" ? *NO*



"Chi sa" or even "chisa" if it were an existing word has no double S, therefore the pronunciation is rather different from chiss*à,* both for the double S and for the stress on the last A.


----------



## Tristano

Paulfromitaly said:


> "Chi sa" or even "chisa" if it were an existing word has no double S, therefore the pronunciation is rather different from chiss*à,* both for the double S and for the stress on the last A.



Not so from a linguistic standpoint. 

"Chi" like many monosyllabic trigger words causes the following consonant to double in pronunciation. Whether or not it is actually written is not relevant, since orthography sometimes represents the way words are pronounces, and sometimes not.

When we transcribe "Vado a casa?" or "Chi mangia le patate?" or "Ma che dici?" we have "vado akkaza" and "kimmangia le patate" and "makkeddici" - this holds true for central and southern Italy in standard Italian, but not true in northern Italian where geminates are not pronounced.

Tristano


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tristano said:


> Not so from a linguistic standpoint.
> 
> "Chi" like many monosyllabic trigger words causes the following consonant to double in pronunciation. Whether or not it is actually written is not relevant, since orthography sometimes represents the way words are pronounces, and sometimes not.
> 
> When we transcribe "Vado a casa?" or "Chi mangia le patate?" or "Ma che dici?" we have "vado akkaza" and "kimmangia le patate" and "makkeddici" - this holds true for central and southern Italy in standard Italian, but not true in northern Italian where geminates are not pronounces.
> 
> Tristano



Are you trying to teach me how I should pronounce a word in my native language? 
In standard Italian "chi sa" and "chissà" have a definite, noticeably different pronunciation.
Are there people who can't pronounce those words correctly? More than likely, but that's another cattle of fish.
_*Anyone *_who can speak Italian correctly will pronounce those words in a different way.

Try this and enter "chissà, chi sa" and then tell me..

http://www.oddcast.com/home/demos/tts/tts_example.php?sitepal


----------



## Tristano

Paulfromitaly said:


> Are you trying to teach me how I should pronounce a word in my native language?
> In standard Italian "chi sa" and "chissà" has a definite, noticeably different pronunciation.
> Are there people who can't pronounce those words correctly? More than likely, but that's another cattle of fish.
> _*Anyone *_who can speak Italian correctly will pronounce those words in a different way.



I am trying to provide correct information about standard Italian pronunciation from a linguistic perspective. In Brescia, northern Italy, syntactic redoubling does not occur. In central and southern Italy, "Chi sa" and "chissa" are phonetically identical and transcribed as "kis'sa"-- whether one perceives a difference is altogether a different matter, but the "s" is probably geminate in both-- but not for all speakers, certainly.

Tristano

http://menphis.splinder.com/post/17793831/Raddoppiamento+sintattico

In italiano standard, molte parole provocano il raddoppiamento del suono consonantico iniziale della parola seguente. Questo fenomeno è chiamato raddoppiamento sintattico.


Provocano tale raddoppiamento:

- tutti i monosillabi accentati che contengono una sola vocale

- tutti i polisillabi accentati sulla vocale finale

- molti bisillabi


----


----------



## Zenof

Tristano said:


> I am trying to provide correct information about standard Italian pronunciation from a linguistic perspective. In Brescia, northern Italy, syntactic redoubling does not occur. In central and southern Italy, "Chi sa" and "chissa" are phonetically identical and transcribed as "kis'sa"-- whether one perceives a difference is altogether a different matter, but the "s" is geminate in both.
> 
> Tristano


 
I'm from Sardinia, therefore Southern Italy, and I think that Paul is totally right.
When talking about linguistic perspective, expert often talk about the influence of the regional dialect and regional accent have over pronunciation.
Italian spoken by Sardinians is notoriuos to have most of the consonants doubled, but it doesn't mean that it's right in standard Italian.

If you listen to a Sardinian saying _"kimmangia le patate"_ you would hear _"kimmanggia le pattatte"_


----------



## Tristano

Syntactic redoubling is standard in Italian. This is well-known and well-documented by linguists. Numerous books, dissertations, articles, etc., of which I have read many. But I don't really want to debate something that is accepted by the linguistic community and Italian scholars, and already established, so I will leave it at that.  Southern dialects do tend to double consonants beyond established rules for "raddoppiamento sintattico", I agree, just like "subbito" rather than "subito"---. But let's not confuse standard Italian with regional variations.

Tristano



Here's some info of our own:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=243602





Necsus said:


> L'argomento era già stato toccato qui, a partire dal post #8.
> Nel passaggio dal latino all'italiano, l'incontro tra due consonanti all'interno della parola a volte ha portato all'assimilazione di una delle due, originando una consonante intensa (_admitto -> ammetto_), lo stesso è accaduto anche fra due parole diverse che si sono unite (univerbazione: _sopra tutto -> soprattutto_), ma più spesso si è verificato solo a livello di suono, non graficamente (_a[d] roma[m]_ -> _a r'roma / a me -> a m'me_).
> Il raddoppiamento, o rafforzamento, fonosintattico ha delle regole precise, e in alcuni vocabolari (p.e. Zingarelli) viene segnalato con un asterisco posto prima o dopo la parola. E' richiesto nei seguenti casi:
> - dopo tutti i monosillabi forti, o tonici, con accento grafico (_è, già, dà, etc_.) o senza (buona parte di quelli terminanti in vocale: _a, che, chi, da, do, e, fa, fra, fu, gru, ha, ho, ma, me, mo', no, o, po', qua, qui, re, sa, se, so, sta, sto, su, te, tra, tre, tu, va, vo_, compresi i nomi delle lettere e delle note musicali);
> - dopo tutti i polisillabi tronchi, o ossitoni che dir si voglia (con l'accento sull'ultima sillaba: _perché, caffè, virtù, etc_.);
> - dopo ogni monosillabo che venga usato come sostantivo ('_lo_ diventa enclitico quando…');
> - dopo i bisillabi _come, dove, qualche, sopra_;
> - la 'd' iniziale di _Dio_ raddoppia dopo una parola che finisce per vocale (_amor di d'dio_).
> Quindi si ha sì la pronuncia _a k'kasa_, ma anche _'kwalke mmi'nuto_, _an'do v'via_, etc., esattamente come _cosiddetto_, _appena_, _chissà_, etc. in cui il raddoppiamento è avvenuto anche a livello grafico.
> La maggiore diffusione al centro-sud rispetto al nord dovrebbe essere dipesa dal maggiore ricorso in questa zona alla lingua parlata nei confronti di quella scritta.
> In alcuni casi poi naturalmente si eccede, effettuando il raddoppiamento anche quando non è richiesto, come succede qui a Roma, dove si raddoppiano le consonanti iniziali di alcune parole come _là, più, qua, sedia,_ etc. (e non si raddoppiano invece le consonanti iniziali dopo _da_).


----------



## uinni

Ciao.


Tristano said:


> Not so from a linguistic standpoint.
> 
> "Chi" like many monosyllabic trigger words causes the following consonant to double in pronunciation. Whether or not it is actually written is not relevant, since orthography sometimes represents the way words are pronounces, and sometimes not.


 

 WHAT?!?

That would be true only for people who speak with a southern Italian accent!

Uinni


----------



## Tristano

uinni said:


> Ciao.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT?!?
> 
> That would be true only for people who speak with a southern Italian accent!
> 
> Uinni



Central and southern.

Tristano


----------



## uinni

Tristano said:


> Central and southern.
> 
> Tristano


 
Ok. Southern AND CENTRAL. But not certainly STANDARD Italian!

Uinni


----------



## Tristano

uinni said:


> Ok. Southern AND CENTRAL. But not certainly STANDARD Italian!
> 
> Uinni



Sorry, that's just incorrect. Did you read any of the reference material I cited?  It IS standard. That's the whole point. See below:

Tristano

_Il raddoppiamento, o rafforzamento, fonosintattico ha delle regole precise, e in alcuni vocabolari (p.e. Zingarelli) viene segnalato con un asterisco posto prima o dopo la parola. E' richiesto nei seguenti casi:
- dopo tutti i monosillabi forti, o tonici, con accento grafico (è, già, dà, etc.) o senza (buona parte di quelli terminanti in vocale: a, che, chi, da, do, e, fa, fra, fu, gru, ha, ho, ma, me, mo', no, o, po', qua, qui, re, sa, se, so, sta, sto, su, te, tra, tre, tu, va, vo, compresi i nomi delle lettere e delle note musicali);_


----------



## uinni

Tristano said:


> Sorry, that's just incorrect. Did you read any of the reference material I cited? It IS standard. That's the whole point. See below:


 
Then I'll tell you that in modern Italian *neutral *pronunciation most of them are not forseen, and if you would comply to this phonetic doublings you would be perceived as to have a (central/southern) regional accent...

Uinni


----------



## Tristano

uinni said:


> Then I'll tell you that in modern Italian *neutral *pronunciation most of them are not forseen, and if you would comply to this phonetic doublings you would be perceived as to have a (central/southern) regional accent...
> 
> Uinni



I don't understand what you mean by "most of them of not forseen" but yes, I agree that one might be perceived as having a central or southern accent. 

This seems a bit biased in terms of a northern accent being "neutral"-- why is that the neutral pronunciation? Zingarelli and others are clear that "raddoppiamento" is standard. Just open up the Zingarelli 2008 "Vocabolario della lingua italiana", and all the "trigger" words for raddoppiamento are clearly marked with an asterisk for standard Italian.

Tristano


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raddoppiamento_fonosintattico

Raddoppiamento fonosintattico
Da Wikipedia, l'enciclopedia libera.

Il raddoppiamento fonosintattico è un processo fonetico che consiste nel raddoppiamento di una consonante all'inizio della parola. 
Andiamo a casa [an'dja:mo akˈka:sa, -za]
Detto tra le righe ['detto tralle'ri:ge]
Non so che cosa faremo [non'sɔkkek 'kɔsa fa're:mo]
----


----------



## uinni

Tristano said:


> This seems a bit biased in terms of a northern accent being "neutral"-- why is that the neutral pronunciation?


It is not a question of the northen accent being "neutral" (b.t.w there are many different northen accents, which can be very far from Italian standard pronounciation) but most of this phonetic doubling is not thought as the correct Italian standard pronounciation since decades. You would never hear a "standard Italian speaker" say e.g. "Vieni da Mme"! (even on RAI's TV shows of the 1950's -when diction was of utmost importance).

Uinni


----------



## Tristano

uinni said:


> It is not a question of the northen accent being "neutral" (b.t.w there are many different northen accents, which can be very far from Italian standard pronounciation) but most of this phonetic doubling is not thought as the correct Italian standard pronounciation since decades. You would never hear a "standard Italian speaker" say e.g. "Vieni da Mme"! (even on RAI's TV shows of the 1950's -when diction was of utmost importance).
> 
> Uinni



Se ho capito bene, allora, si nota in Italia una certa preferenza per un accento meno marcato e, almeno in parte, più settentrionale, e questo viene percepito come "neutro" e "standard". 

Tristano


----------



## coppergirl

uinni said:


> Ok. Southern AND CENTRAL. But not certainly STANDARD Italian!
> 
> Uinni


 
OK . . . so . . for us neophytes out here, what IS standard Italian and how does a real Italian (whatever that is ) say "Chissà" vs "Chi sa"? 

I mean, in basic terms, do I just put more "S" into "chissà" and come down hard on that à, as in the word "Hiss" in English but with a heavy "A" at the end?  

And is "chi sa" just "Chi  +  sa" separately, with no heavy "SS"?  

I know this is a tricky one, and I am currently tracking down my italian online friends to make them say this one for me aurally, but in the meantime, how should I say them in "standard" Italian?  I mean, what is the difference?    Secondo voi italiani?


----------



## minoski

coppergirl said:


> I mean, in basic terms, do I just put more "S" into "chissà" and come down hard on that à, as in the word "Hiss" in English but with a heavy "A" at the end?
> 
> And is "chi sa" just "Chi + sa" separately, with no heavy "SS"?


 

c.


----------



## federicoft

Tristano is absolutely correct. The _raddoppiamento fonosintattico_ is a typical feature in standard Italian. Some regional (i.e. Northern Italian) accents tend to avoid it, but this is definitely a non-standard pronunciation.

Just look here at the phonetics transcription of some Italian texts.

_a lliberare
acciò kke lla Italia
né pposso

_etc.


----------



## rafanadal

I am extremely interested in the word "chissà" because it occurs to me ALL the time to use this word or hear it used. And I often wonder about the best translation of expression such as:
"Chissà Mario" "Chissà come sta Giuseppe" "Chissà in montagna che tempo fa " etc.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

coppergirl said:


> OK . . . so . . for us neophytes out here, what IS standard Italian and how does a real Italian (whatever that is ) say "Chissà" vs "Chi sa"?
> 
> I mean, in basic terms, do I just put more "S" into "chissà" and come down hard on that à, as in the word "Hiss" in English but with a heavy "A" at the end?
> 
> And is "chi sa" just "Chi  +  sa" separately, with no heavy "SS"?
> 
> I know this is a tricky one, and I am currently tracking down my italian online friends to make them say this one for me aurally, but in the meantime, how should I say them in "standard" Italian?  I mean, what is the difference?    Secondo voi italiani?



Please USE these links.

Online resources - Typing accents ►* Pronunciation - Pronuncia *-  How to perform a search - Usare la funzione di ricerca


----------



## Angel.Aura

*Nota della moderazione:*

Amici,

La domanda posta dal thread starter è la differenza nella grafia e nella traduzione dei termini *chissà* e *chi sa* ed è questa:


coppergirl said:


> "Chissà" si scrive sempre così in italiano e non si scrive mai come "chi sa" nel senso di "Who knows?"
> Voglio dire, al inizio di una frase, si scrive sempre "Chissà se . . . "?


Ho letto risposte ottime ed esaurienti.

Questioni riguardanti argomenti altrettanto interessanti ma non oggetto della discussione saranno cancellate, per mantenere questo thread attinente al suo titolo.

Gli approfondimenti circa il raddoppiamento sintattico sono stati ampiamente trattati nel Forum Solo Italiano.

Mi auguro che le discussioni su italiano standard, del nord, del centro, del sud, dell'intorno e dell'incirca vengano abolite definitivamente trasferite nel Forum che ne accoglie già parecchie.

Grazie per la vostra comprensione.                      

Laura
_Moderatrice_


Crf.
Raddoppiamento fonosintattico
Italiano standard


----------



## Necsus

Nel mio lavoro io uso inevitabilmente tutti i giorni (o almeno tento di farlo ) la lingua definita 'italiano standard' o 'modello', la cui esistenza mi sembra che sia stata acce*r*tata, acce*t*tata non so, anche in questo forum. Uno degli strumenti a cui si deve fare inevitabilmente riferimento è il DOP (non solo per i lavori destinati alla RAI), e da questa fonte vi fornisco l'interpretazione, grafica e sonora, dell'espressione in oggetto, QUI. Come potete vedere, e sentire, dalla grafia 'chi sa' si rimanda a quella 'chissà', che è perfettamente corrispondente alla versione 'fonica', in quanto il raddoppiamento fonosintattico in italiano standard va comunque applicato, non dipende dal significato. La pronuncia (sempre in italiano standard) è dunque identica. Quanto appunto al significato, a parer mio la differenza, se esiste, è questione di sfumature, l'unico caso in cui si può pensare a una leggera differenza d'intenzione è quando viene sottinteso 'di voi' (chi [di voi] sa), come già detto nel thread.


----------



## giovannino

A premise: I think coppergirl asked a legitimate, interesting question, which deserves a comprehensive reply. It is impossible to discuss the topic without mentioning raddoppiamento sintattico and its regional distribution. It would be off-topic if I discussed "raddoppiamento sintattico" in general or gave my opinion on the so-called "standard" pronunciation recorded in DOP vs the real-life situation where most educated speakers deviate more or or less from the Tuscan-based standard. The latter is a very interesting topic (though it doesn't belong in this thread, as the mods rightly pointed out), since it shows language change _in fieri, _but, although it has been described dispassionately by academics, whenever it comes up in Solo Italiano members mostly stick to two conflicting, unmovable positions, without any openness to civilized dialogue. This is a shame, since foreign learners are entitled to want to know more about the real-life variety in language use (I'm not speaking about dialects, mind you, but variation in the use of Italian by educated speakers, like, say, the different pronunciations of "chi sa" by me, uinni and Paul on one hand, and Necsus and people who have attended "corsi di dizione" on the other) they will encounter when they travel to Italy.

I'll summarize my point of view, adding some more thoughts to what I said earlier:

1) I disagree with Necsus that the semantic difference between "chi sa" and "chissà" can be reduced to minor nuances. For all the uses and senses of "chissà" recorded in Devoto Oli:



			
				Devoto Oli said:
			
		

> ...usata come avverbio per esprimere dubbio o incertezza (_chissà se faremo in tempo; chissà che non riesca a convincerlo _[note the lack of a question mark, which would be mandatory with "chi sa"] ) oppure riserbo, con significato affine a _può darsi _(_Ci rivedremo ancora? Chissa!_); valore indeterminato assume in espressioni come _chissà ma, chissà dove._


 
I, and I'm pretty certain all natives, would only use "chissà". Maybe they were used intechangeably in the past (after all, _chissà _has been around since the 14th century) but the two forms are clearly differentiated in current use, certainly semantically, phonetically in some (in my opinion most) regions only.

In post # 17 I gave two examples where only one or the other can be used. I could have given plenty more.

Here's an example from _A Reference Grammar of Modern Italian:_

_- Tornerai per pranzo?_
_- Chissà, dipende da quanto lavoro troverò in ufficio_

In my opinion, using "chi sa" here would actually be a mistake and it's important for learners to know that, but let's hear from others.

2) This is only a guess, but I get the impression that the pronunciation of "chi sa" with a double "s" is a minority one. Many have mentioned that "raddoppiamento sintattico" is used in central and southern Italy. What they failed to mention is that the rules for "raddoppiamento" in the south often do not coincide with the Tuscan standard recorded in DOP. We do pronounce _a casa _as [akkasa] and _è tutto _as [ɛttutto] but, at least in my area (near Naples) we do not have "raddoppiamento" after _chi,_ so we make a difference between "chi sa" [kisà] and "chissà"[kissà], just as uinni and Paul do in the north. Uinni cleverly quoted "vieni da me" pronounced as [vienidamme], which would sound affected where I live and, I daresay, in most regions. It would only be pronounced this way in Tuscany and neighbouring regions (please correct me if I'm wrong) and, in other regions, by actors who attended elocution classes, i.e. a tiny minority.


----------



## pask46

Lungi da me contestare cotanta scienza, ma su certe pronuncie non mi trovo proprio.
Il raddoppiamento fonetico che vien citato qui non mi corrisponde in nessuna maniera.
Non ho mai sentito un italiano chiedere "un caffè corretto" e raddoppiare la c ( un caffèkkorretto ) ...blah! Suona malissimo, oltretutto.
Nelle note musicali poi... quindi sarebbe tutto un "dorremmiffa"...?
No, non sono d'accordo, contesto!
Allo stesso modo non esiste questione sul chi sa...
Chi sa è nettamente separato e mai raddoppiato.
Non confonderei mai un Chi sa con un Chissà...
Provate a dire la frase "chi sa dirmi..."
Credo che nessuno di voi raddoppi.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Necsus said:


> Nel mio lavoro io uso inevitabilmente tutti i giorni (o almeno tento di farlo ) la lingua definita 'italiano standard' o 'modello', la cui esistenza mi sembra che sia stata acce*r*tata, acce*t*tata non so, anche in questo forum. Uno degli strumenti a cui si deve fare inevitabilmente riferimento è il DOP (non solo per i lavori destinati alla RAI), e da questa fonte vi fornisco l'interpretazione, grafica e sonora, dell'espressione in oggetto, QUI. Come potete vedere, e sentire, dalla grafia 'chi sa' si rimanda a quella 'chissà', che è perfettamente corrispondente alla versione 'fonica', in quanto il raddoppiamento fonosintattico in italiano standard va comunque applicato, non dipende dal significato. La pronuncia (sempre in italiano standard) è dunque identica. Quanto appunto al significato, a parer mio la differenza, se esiste, è questione di sfumature, l'unico caso in cui si può pensare a una leggera differenza d'intenzione è quando viene sottinteso 'di voi' (chi [di voi] sa), come già detto nel thread.


Allora io e milioni di altre persone viviamo in una nazione diversa e parliamo una lingua diversa.
Qui due parole che si scrivono diversamente si pronunciano anche diversamente
Secondo me continuare ad insistere sula questione che parlare italiano con un'inflessione tale che il fatto di non saper distinguere la pronuncia di "chi sa" da quella di "chissà" sia assolutamente corretto è fuorviante.



giovannino said:


> 2) This is only a guess, but I get the impression that the pronunciation of "chi sa" with a double "s" is a minority one. Many have mentioned that "raddoppiamento sintattico" is used in central and southern Italy. What they failed to mention is that the rules for "raddoppiamento" in the south often do not coincide with the Tuscan standard recorded in DOP. We do pronounce _a casa _as [akkasa] and _è tutto _as [ɛttutto] but, at least in my area (near Naples) we do not have "raddoppiamento" after _chi,_ so* we make a difference between "chi sa" [kisà] and "chissà"[kissà]*, just as uinni and Paul do in the north. Uinni cleverly quoted "vieni da me" pronounced as [vienidamme], which *would sound affected where I live and, I daresay, in most regions*. It would only be pronounced this way in Tuscany and neighbouring regions (please correct me if I'm wrong) and, in other regions, by actors who attended elocution classes, i.e. a tiny minority.


Questa è la verità.

Domanda: ma se io seguissi un corso di dizione, mi insegnerebbero a pronunciare "chi sa" e "chissà" allo stesso modo oppure mi farebbero cortesemente notare che sono due parole diverse e ben distinte e quindi *devono essere pronunciate in maniera differente*? 

Over and out.


----------



## pask46

Scusa Paul, non capisco la tua ultima frase... è o e?
Prima dell'editing, intendo...


----------



## giovannino

Paulfromitaly said:


> Allora io e milioni di altre persone viviamo in una nazione diversa e parliamo una lingua diversa.


 
Hai messo il dito sulla piaga, ahimé! Nel Regno Unito un madrelingua (magari professore universitario, medico di altissimo livello, scrittore -- o un colto, forbito moderatore di EO nordirlandese o del nord come ewie e panjandrum) che pronunci _dance _[dæns] invece di [da:ns] o _poor _[pʊər] (rhotic) invece di [pɔ:] non viene per questo ritenuto non essere un parlante di _Standard English. _
Da noi, per qualche strano motivo, questa apertura mentale stenta a diffondersi, complice la scuola.


----------



## coppergirl

rafanadal said:


> I am extremely interested in the word "chissà" because it occurs to me ALL the time to use this word or hear it used. And I often wonder about the best translation of expression such as:
> "Chissà Mario" "Chissà come sta Giuseppe" "Chissà in montagna che tempo fa " etc.


 
Ciao a tutti

Primo, volgio ringraziarvi tutti per le risposte interessanti e utilissime. 

Per quanto riguarda le traduzioni giuste che ha domandato rafanadal, io mi domando anche come si direbbe "Chissà Mario" in inglese? In this example, I can't get the meaning easily. ("Who knows ABOUT Mario?" e.g. whether Mario will come to the party, how he is doing or whatever the discussion was about?) 

"Chissà come sta Giuseppe" mi sembra come "Who KNOWS how Giuseppe is?" (meaning something like "Because no one has seen him for ages, and he never keeps in touch with us" nel senso retorico. 

Also, I'm assuming "Chissà" gets used usually in Italian with stronger emotion from the speaker, either exasperation, annoyance, regret etc, whereas "Chi sa" merely expresses an ordinary question. 

From the point of view of a foreigner then, when hearing the words in a sentence which COULD mean either, presumably if there is great contextual emotion, exasperation, regret etc, then I can bet I'm hearing "Chissà" rather than "chi sa", and I'm also assuming that the intonation will help. 

Obviously it is not a problem to work it out when it is WRITTEN (although by having 2 forms of this original expression from the 14th C, you don't make it easy on us foreigners who were expecting to see 2 words ("chi" and "sa") where you have 2 variations ), although the only thing I would add to the semantic discussion is just that from my studies (long ago) of etymology, during the period of time when these words were developing, orthography was much less important in determining word origins and their ultimate meanings/development than pronunciation. 

So, although NOWADAYS it is clearly a question of 2 separate words and meanings (chissà vs chi sa), the words were indubitably the same earlier in a time when most people could not read or write and, for awhile, probably co-existed with similar or intertwined meanings before separating out in both spelling and nuance. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

giovannino said:


> Hai messo il dito sulla piaga, ahimé! Nel Regno Unito un madrelingua (magari professore universitario, medico di altissimo livello, scrittore -- o un colto, forbito moderatore di EO nordirlandese o del nord come ewie e panjandrum) che pronunci _dance _[dæns] invece di [da:ns] o _poor _[pʊər] (rhotic) invece di [pɔ:] non viene per questo ritenuto non essere un parlante di _Standard English. _
> Da noi, per qualche strano motivo, questa apertura mentale stenta a diffondersi, complice la scuola.


Infatti ben pochi English speakers sono talmente audaci da sostenere che esista uno standard English e io sono d'accordo con coloro che allo stesso sostengono sia difficile individuare un italiano standard.
Credo però sia innegabile che quasi tutti gli English speakers concorderebbero nel sostenere che

_What da ya fink?_

Non è la maniera standard di pronunciare "What do you think", nonostante sia comune in certe aree.
Un English teacher ti insegna che non si pronuncia in quel modo, poi ti dice che nonostante ciò tale pronuncia ha una diffusione regionale.
Da li a dire che "_What da ya fink?" _è esattamente come te lo insegnano alla Cambridge University ce ne passa..

A questo punto mi chiedo anche se chi continua ad insistere che "chi sa" e "chissà" si proununciano alla stessa maniera sta implicitamente ammettendo di non essere in grado di pronunciare in maniera diversa queste due frasi

Chi sa dove sono le chiavi? (Who knows where the keys are?)
Chissà dove sono le chiavi (I wonder where the keys are..)

In caso affermativo..beh..sperò non perdano mai le loro chiavi altrimenti sono volatili per diabetici!


----------



## pask46

giovannino said:


> Hai messo il dito sulla piaga, ahimé! Nel Regno Unito un madrelingua (magari professore universitario, medico di altissimo livello, scrittore -- o un colto, forbito moderatore di EO nordirlandese o del nord come ewie e panjandrum) che pronunci _dance _[dæns] invece di [da:ns] o _poor _[pʊər] (rhotic) invece di [pɔ:] non viene per questo ritenuto non essere un parlante di _Standard English. _
> Da noi, per qualche strano motivo, questa apertura mentale stenta a diffondersi, complice la scuola.


 Bisognerebbe confrontare il nostro italiano con quello degli svizzeri... allora un termine di paragone valido ci sarebbe.
Noi (italiani) però non abbiamo altri esempi di paesi amministrativamente e culturalmente diversi dove si usa la nostra lingua come ufficiale, ma solo differenze derivate dai differenti dialetti.
Resta il fatto che chissà e chi sa sono due cose diverse.
Ma proprio tanto.
Come sopra tutto e soprattutto.
Diresti mai "la neve era caduta soprattutto il paese"?
Non lo pronunceresti nemmeno con il raddoppio...



coppergirl said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Primo, volgio ringraziarvi tutti per le risposte interessanti e utilissime.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le traduzioni giuste che ha domandato rafanadal, io mi domando anche come si direbbe "Chissà Mario" in inglese? In this example, I can't get the meaning easily. ("Who knows ABOUT Mario?" e.g. whether Mario will come to the party, how he is doing or whatever the discussion was about?)
> 
> "Chissà come sta Giuseppe" mi sembra come "Who KNOWS how Giuseppe is?" (meaning something like "Because no one has seen him for ages, and he never keeps in touch with us" nel senso retorico.
> 
> Also, I'm assuming "Chissà" gets used usually in Italian with stronger emotion from the speaker, either exasperation, annoyance, regret etc, whereas "Chi sa" merely expresses an ordinary question.
> 
> From the point of view of a foreigner then, when hearing the words in a sentence which COULD mean either, presumably if there is great contextual emotion, exasperation, regret etc, then I can bet I'm hearing "Chissà" rather than "chi sa", and I'm also assuming that the intonation will help.
> 
> Obviously it is not a problem to work it out when it is WRITTEN (although by having 2 forms of this original expression from the 14th C, you don't make it easy on us foreigners who were expecting to see 2 words ("chi" and "sa") where you have 2 variations ), although the only thing I would add to the semantic discussion is just that from my studies (long ago) of etymology, during the period of time when these words were developing, orthography was much less important in determining word origins than pronunciation.
> 
> So, although NOWADAYS it is clearly a question of 2 separate words and meanings (chissà vs chi sa), the words were indubitably the same earlier in a time when most people could not read or write and, for awhile, probably co-existed with similar or intertwined meanings before separating out in both spelling and nuance.
> 
> Just my two cents.


 
To distinguish between those two... when not written!

If someone is asking to you, you'll be able to hear the difference given by the interrogative intonation, which willl be very strong in case of *chi sa.*
While the same sentence (chose one from the dozen examples posted) with *chissà,* won't have the same intonation and, moreover, *the person who said it will not wait for a reply!*

_Chissà quando arriva Mario..._

_Chi sa quando arriva Mario?_
_Ehi! Sto parlando a voi! Qualcuno per caso sa dirmi quando arriva???_

Sono due cose completamente diverse!


----------



## coppergirl

Fantastic!  Thanks pask!

Now all I need to do is find some Italians and make them say these all day so I can hear the difference!: D  

The "They won't wait for a reply" is also helpful, since mostly I think it will be obvious which they are saying, but, since some people in this discussion feel that there is not much obvious difference when pronounced, while others think there will be, it sounds as though depending on where I go, I may struggle more with the aural difference between the two.  

That's why other clues as you have just given me may prove very helpful, particularly since speech is so much faster and gives you less time to think about what you are hearing.  

Grazie mille mille mille!


----------



## Tristano

Grazie.

Esattamente quello che dicevo. 

Ma anche se la pronuncia di "chi sa" con la "s" geminata non piace ad alcuni (anche molti di questo forum ecc.) ritengo che ci siano pregiudizi che comunque non corrispondono a regole di fonetica precise e stabilite. (Tutto lo Zanichelli allora è sbagliato...)  Comunque c'è un altro fatto che bisogna considerarsi, cioè la pronuncia riflette anche la sintassi della frase, la velocità, le pause, i respiri, l'enfasi, ecc., che influiscono sull'effetto del raddoppiamento sintattico. Quindi potrei bene capire come "Chi sa se Mario verrà a trovarci" e "Chissà se Mario verrà a trovarci" potrebbero essere pronunciate diversamante, perchè l'enfasi cambia. 

Ed infine voglio dire solo che il raddoppiamento sintattico non è una chimera. E' un processo linguistico studiato da secoli ed accettato da linguisti, redatori di dizionari, cantanti e studiosi di opera lirica, ecc. ecc. Dire che è "sbagliato" è un parere, un guidizio. Comunque le pronuncie attuali di una lingua viva sono quelle che sono, e ciò che era accettato una volta potrebbe essere facilmente rifiutato anni dopo. Forse è questa la situazione che stiamo affrontando. Per alcuni di voi, il radoppiamento non suona, sembra strano, regionale, poco colto. Interessante.

Tristano



Necsus said:


> Come potete vedere, e sentire, dalla grafia 'chi sa' si rimanda a quella 'chissà', che è perfettamente corrispondente alla versione 'fonica', in quanto il raddoppiamento fonosintattico in italiano standard va comunque applicato, non dipende dal significato. La pronuncia (sempre in italiano standard) è dunque identica.


----------



## london calling

Living and working as I do in Campania, I must say that I agree with Giovannino. There is a definite difference in pronunciation and in emphasis as well, in my (very modest) opinion.

Let me drop another little bomb (they're getting used to those in Salerno! And what's more, us Brits made the last damn thing they found!); what about _chi lo sa?_

_- Tornerai per pranzo?_
_- Chissà, dipende da quanto lavoro troverò in ufficio_

What if I said: _Chi lo sa, dipende da_....? 

Is that the equivalent of _chissà _or _chi sa_? I mean, how does the emphasis change, if at all? In English the translation in itself doesn't change: we would use voice tone to highlight emphasis or, if that proved to be insufficient, we'd probably add a word; "Who the hell...?"

Premetto che direi "chissà" anch'io in questo contesto. Non sono una nativa, però!


----------



## Tristano

Non sembra che il raddoppiamento dopo "chi" sia tanto diffuso quanto quello che si avverte dopo "a"--- probabilmente nessuno direbbe "chi lo sa" con una doppia "l",  mentre "a casa" (akkasa) mi sembra abbastanza comune. Giusto?

Tristano



london calling said:


> Living and working as I do in Campania, I must say that I agree with Giovannino. There is a definite difference in pronunciation and in emphasis as well, in my (very modest) opinion.
> 
> Let me drop another little bomb (they're getting used to those in Salerno! And what's more, us Brits made the last damn thing they found!); what about _chi lo sa?_
> 
> _- Tornerai per pranzo?_
> _- Chissà, dipende da quanto lavoro troverò in ufficio_
> 
> What if I said: _Chi lo sa, dipende da_....?
> 
> Is that the equivalent of _chissà _or _chi sa_? I mean, how does the emphasis change, if at all? In English the translation in itself doesn't change: we would use voice tone to highlight emphasis or, if that proved to be insufficient, we'd probably add a word; "Who the hell...?"
> 
> Premetto che direi "chissà" anch'io in questo contesto. Non sono una nativa, però!


----------



## london calling

Tristano said:


> Non sembra che il raddoppiamento dopo "chi" sia tanto diffuso quanto quello che si avverte dopo "a"--- probabilmente nessuno direbbe "chi lo sa" con una doppia "l", mentre "a casa" (akkasa) mi sembra abbastanza comune. Giusto?
> 
> Tristano


Ciao, Tristano!
Mi sono espressa male. Non mi riferivo al raddoppiamento all'interno dell'espressione "chi lo sa" (non lo farei mai!). Mi chiedevo a quale delle due espressioni possa sostituirsi, e se cambia l'enfasi.

Comunque, direi che qui dicono "akkasa", sì!


----------



## giovannino

Hi Jo,

I would say that "chi lo sa" can be a rhetorical question if uttered with a falling intonation and a real question if uttered with a rising intonation. 

As for the pronunciation of "chi lo sa", once again the outdated, rigid Tuscan standard recorded in our dictionaries would require one to say [killosa] but I could never bring myself to say that. I, like all people in my area (and in the north) would only ever say [kilosa].

Take the example given in DOP under "chi":

_dimmi chi pratichi e ti dirò chi sei_

DOP transcribes the "correct" pronunciation as [dimmi ki ppratiki e tti dirò kki ssei].
My pronunciation: [dimmi ki pratiki e tti dirò kki sei]

As I said, in the south the rules for "raddoppiamento sintattico" don't always coincide with those in use in Tuscany.


----------



## coppergirl

Tristano said:


> Grazie.
> 
> Comunque c'è un altro fatto che bisogna considerarsi, cioè la pronuncia riflette anche la sintassi della frase, la velocità, le pause, i respiri, l'enfasi, ecc., che influiscono sull'effetto del raddoppiamento sintattico. Quindi potrei bene capire come "Chi sa se Mario verrà a trovarci" e "Chissà se Mario verrà a trovarci" potrebbero essere pronunciate diversamante, perchè l'enfasi cambia. Tristano


 
`E per questo motivo che ho domandato la differenza esatta tra "chissà" e "chi sa", sopratutto nella lingua parlata.  

Mi sembra possibile da dire sia "Chissà dove abita il dottore!"  (ad esempio, se non l'abbia trovato dopo averlo cercato da molto tempo) sia "Chi sa dove abita il dottore?" (ad esempio, se io lo domandi agli studenti all'università).  

So ora che forse non sarebbe un grande problema di capirlo in Italia, dipendendo dal contesto.  Ma forse sarebbe piu difficile di capirlo, dipendendo anche dagli accenti diversi in Italia.  

PS  Corrections would be great!  Thanks!


----------



## giovannino

Tristano said:


> . Per alcuni di voi, il raddoppiamento non suona, sembra strano, regionale, poco colto. Interessante.


 
That doesn't apply to me. I don't know whether "raddoppiamento sintattico" actually sounds uncouth and unusual to northern ears. It would be interesting to hear more opinions from northeners.

As a southerner, I'm quite happy with northeners using no "raddoppiamento sintattico" at all and Tuscans using it in a wider variety of cases than I do. I find this variety fascinating and enriching so I could never label a pronunciation used throughout a region (including highly educated speakers from that area) as "incorrect".


----------



## Tristano

london calling said:


> Ciao, Tristano!
> Mi sono espressa male. Non mi riferivo al raddoppiamento all'interno dell'espressione "chi lo sa" (non lo farei mai!). Mi chiedevo a quale delle due espressioni possa sostituirsi, e se cambia l'enfasi.
> 
> Comunque, direi che qui dicono "akkasa", sì!



Anzi, sono stato io a non capirlo a fondo. (af-fondo!)
Ti sei espressa benissimo.  

Tristano


----------

